# New from Illinois



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


>> ... will be building hives with my husband next month ...

If by "building" you mean converting lumber boards into hives, free plans for pretty much all bee related wooden components can be found in the Beesource Build-It-Yourself area.

Here is a direct link to 10 frame Langstroth style hive plans:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/10-frame-langstroth-barry-birkey/


If you meant just assembling precut hives from a vendor, don't forget to use _glue_!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome to beekeeping.


----------



## gwenceles (Jan 29, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> 
> >> ... will be building hives with my husband next month ...
> ...


Thanks! I meant making our own from scratch. I thought it would more cost effective. 

I also had a question regarding budget. I saved $500 initially, and will be adding 25/month going forward for supplies. Does that sound like enough?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_My_ opinion is that with making your own equipment, for 2 hives, your budget is adequate. I spent less than that starting with 2 hives. 

But it depends on how careful you are about letting go of a dollar. A serviceable protective garment can be as inexpensive as jeans, a white long-sleeved sweatshirt from a local thrift store, and a veil. Or you can blow your budget on an Ultrabreeze suit!:lookout:


If you are interested in _making_ your own veil as well ...
http://www.klamathbeekeepers.org/Be...uipment/making_your_own_veil_on_a_budget.html

.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

The beekeeping catalogs have tons of things with all the latest bells and whistles, not all worth the money or practical. Search the forum for threads on the minimum equipment people recommend. You'll receive good recommendations and evaluations; not everything is right for everybody. Just remember, opinions are like some other things in life - everybody has one.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Smoker, hive tool, veil, and a beehive!


----------



## gwenceles (Jan 29, 2016)

I found a 12 hour class for only $50! It's about 45 minutes away, but I can deal with it for 4 days.


----------



## Geno (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome to Beesource. I'm in beautiful Southern Illinois as well, about an hour south of your location. Good Luck and join your local beekeeping club, lots of experiences shared and help if needed.


----------

